# Smoking temperature for buckboard



## mrsmoklestein (Dec 25, 2018)

I know Ive been more than repetitive about this BBB batch, but because I have a lot of time invested so far I just wanted to verify temp.

Ive seen some guys smoke at 100F
Ive seen other guys (Bear for example) smoke at 150F-170F until 140 internal
Then Ive seen other guys smoke at 200F

I plan on going 6 hours at 150F with the amnps filled with apple pellets and then spike the temp to 170F until I hit 140-150 internal.....per Bear's tutorial

What temp do you do your BBB at and have you tried different temperature ranges? I know it's a cured product so you can get away with cold smoking but there is a TON of different instructionals and they all use different temps.....and to add to it, some tutorials say you should let the meat rest overnight befor smoking while others say you can smoke within an hour after rinsing. My head is spinning.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 25, 2018)

Bears technique will give a ready to eat/heat and serve bacon. 
The 100° smokes, for 8+ hours, has a deep Smokey flavor but needs to be cooked before eating. 
The 200° guys, get the same result as Bear but reach IT faster.
All make good BBB. Your choice how you get there...JJ


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 25, 2018)

I cold smoke my bacon. To me, the reason to smoke it is for a flavor.
It's going to get fried here. Either in a frying pan, or on a silicone pan in the oven.
(Did 3 pounds today for the family and some both ways.)
If any cure survived the frying, then kill me dead.
Everybody, from 2 to 68, loved the bacon.
I never eat bacon without cooking it anyway.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 25, 2018)

mrsmoklestein said:


> I plan on going 6 hours at 150F with the amnps filled with apple pellets and then spike the temp to 170F until I hit 140-150 internal.....per Bear's tutorial


That's a good plan .


----------

